# Paw Puck for Rear Leg Work



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Good job, Elroy! Thank you for posting as that is precisely what I've been looking for, and for whatever reason, I didn't think to look on Amazon.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Fit Paws are an option if you want more of a challenge. BTW, my older dog's first impulse is to put his rear feet on any surface offered, a consequence of training for stopped contacts in agility. My young dog is just learning this and doesn't automatically offer.









FitPAWS® Paw Pods


NEW! ANTI SKID BOTTOM! Active Play Everyday for Canine Fitness and Rehabilitation Improve your dog’s dynamic balance, independent limb awareness and coordination with FitPAWS® Balance Pods.




fitpawsusa.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ooh! This is a challenge for us and something we’ve not worked on in ages. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Can someone explain rear leg work in layman's terms?? I've seen paws up on stuff (like in your pic), and occasionally the dog will circle the bucket with his front paws on the bucket, but that's it. Thank you!!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

PhoebeDuck said:


> Can someone explain rear leg work in layman's terms?? I've seen paws up on stuff (like in your pic), and occasionally the dog will circle the bucket with his front paws on the bucket, but that's it. Thank you!!


Training pup to be aware of their rear end is valuable from fitness and avoiding injury. And it’s also my understanding that it is helpful for things like agility and sports because dogs aren’t necessarily naturally aware of their back end. I still consider myself a newbie to dog training so someone else may have a more thorough explanation. I’ve looked up Kikopup videos for training some awareness in Bennie. Though this post is a nice reminder to revisit it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy tends to scrape her back legs and feet on our garden wall. She will be mindful of them for a while after hurting herself, but then slowly returns to old habits. I’m hoping building up that awareness will help.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

I wonder if this would be good for my 13 year old labrador who has weak back legs ...


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I got ours from Tractor Supply Co. 



PhoebeDuck said:


> Can someone explain rear leg work in layman's terms?? I've seen paws up on stuff (like in your pic), and occasionally the dog will circle the bucket with his front paws on the bucket, but that's it. Thank you!!


Pivot work teaches the dog that they have a rear end, and how to use it. While it's good for pretty much any sport, it's used pretty extensively in obedience, where the dog being a bit crooked can cost points. 



Tulsi said:


> I wonder if this would be good for my 13 year old labrador who has weak back legs ...


I would ask your vet for a referral to a rehab specialist, who can design a strengthening program.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

This video explains how to use a pivot to teach back-end awareness: 




This is fun to teach and if you do Trick Dog training or therapy dog visits, it's a highly entertaining trick. <3


----------



## ctviggen (5 mo ago)

That's an interesting video. We have been training "paws up", where you get the front paws on the bucket/bowl. I was wondering how you move the dog around, and the first thing the trainer does is move herself around, and the dog follows for treats. She then adds the "pivot" command, and then follows that with pivoting into a heel. Very nice video!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Sandy, thanks for pointing out this excellent video. Kukla knows "paws up" and I've been meaning to teach him "pivot", but wasn't sure how to do so. Now I know!


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

You're most welcome, Mary...have fun!


----------

